# Rhino video clip



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I bought the Yamaha Rhino 660 and love it! Couldn't be more perfect of a machine. Here's a small vid clip of it. I've added a winch and 27" itp mudlite tires to it. The tires are not on it in the vid clip.

http://www.streamxchange.com/view.asp?userid=88&video=rhino vid.wmv


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i must say that was nothing impressive to me a polaris ranger could of done the same thing, even a 2x4 could of did it to all it was was going through woods and an open field.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, for your info, my bud has a ranger and it got stuck on the log I crawled over because of its amazing 7" of clearance and everything I did was in 2wd. The clip was just to show people what the rhino looked like, not to say it was better than everything else, even though it does out perform the ranger in everything. Thanks for being a smartass though. Go buy yourself a ranger and get stuck everywhere and only be able to ride wide open areas because the damn thing turns like a semi!


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

there is no need for fighting, the clip was cool and it showed what normal conditions would be like in a rhino. and semi's turn really sharp its just the long trailer they lug around. thanks for the clip wish I had one but I have to rely on my two feet to get me places.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't post it to start a vs. thread, but there always seems to be someone negative that has to post. Which always seems to be a polaris rider whether it a ranger or a snowmobile. I was financed for a ranger and changed my mind because the rhino is more for recreation and the ranger is more for utility. I've been on a couple rides with all types of machines and the rhino consistantly outperforms other ruv's and atv's. I love the thing and just wanted to give everyone a glance at the rhino. I hope to have some hardcore footage at the end of may. I ride with a guy who has a ranger and it does great. The problem he has is the ground clearance and the amount of space it takes to turn that thing.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Just want to say congrats it is pretty sweet looking machine.

As for the comments made very one has there own like and dislike so why bash someone for what they choice.

And one more thing watch the language. There are some younger kids that visit this site.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

I tried to go back and edit it, but it won't allow me too. I was a little p.o.'d at the typical polaris responce. Hopefully steve can edit it for me.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

kkirkens,

I use to own a couple of Polaris snowmobiles and the Yamaha's fit and finish is second to NONE. The Yamaha's are awesome machines and are leading the pack in 4 stroke technology.

If I understand correctly, you can only use these on private land and designated trails though....right ? You can't even cruise 2 tracks up north like I can with my car/truck without getting a ticket anymore.

Cool machine though, I saw one at the Sport and Fishing Show in GR.

Pat


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Accually you can ride the two tracks. You just can't ride the desinated 50" orv trails with them.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

I think the rhino looks pretty cool . I'd really like to get one someday soon but I don't know if I can justify the cost. What are the payments like with say 10 or 20% down?
Also I heard that they are pretty slow around 25 mph or so is that true?


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

The rhino is not slow. It does 41 on my gps and if you change the cdi and clutch sheave to a grizzly cdi and sheave, it will do about 57-59 mph. My payments through a credit union with 1500 down at 6.5% are $146 a month for 5 years.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I put Mud Bugs on my ATV which are similar to the mud lites. The extra traction/floatation is great. Don't forget your new ORV sticker.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, I have a new set of mudlites that arrived this week, now I'm just waiting on my rims and winch mount.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

41 mph is fast enough for me. If I could think of a few more reasons why I need one I'd go looking today.$150 a month is'nt to bad.

thanks for the info!


----------



## JackpineSavage (Feb 28, 2004)

id end up driving it to class up in da YOOP @ MTU. PRicy fer me.


----------

